# Nach Zeit kein HDMI Signal mehr



## Aquadukt (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

in meinem HTPC ist ein Asus Mainboard mit einem nForce 730i / GeForce 9300 Chipsatz verbaut woran mein LCD TV von Samsung per HDMI angeschlossen ist. Prinzipiell scheint auch alles zu funktionieren wenn es da nicht ein Problem geben würde:

Nach ca. einer Stunde Film sehen bekomme ich von meinem TV die Meldung "Kein Signal" und das Bild bleibt schwarz. Ich habe noch keinen Weg gefunden es wieder zu reaktivieren außer den PC komplett neu zu starten.

Zuerst dachte ich es ist einfach der Bildschirmschoner an, oder PC geht in den Standby... Ist aber nicht so. Schließe ich parallel zum HDMI noch ein VGA Kabel an und schalte den TV auf VGA geht alles wie gewohnt. Nur das HDMI Signal weigert sich beharrlich wieder zu kommen 

Kann hier wer helfen? Danke!!


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2010)

Hast Du die aktuellen Treiber installiert ? Bei Deiner Konfiguration würde ich die 19x-er bevorzugen (NVIDIA DRIVERS 197.45 WHQL) oder eben die aktuellsten Grafik-Treiber: NVIDIA DRIVERS 260.99 WHQL (Vista32 aus Deinem Profil stimmt doch noch ?). Ich würde jedoch zuerst die letzten Chipsatz-Treiber installieren (NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.49 WHQL) und dann die Grafiktreiber aktualisieren.


----------



## Aquadukt (25. Dezember 2010)

Sorry für die vergessenen Informationen zu meinem HTPC:

Betriebssystem: WinXP Prof. SP3 32 Bit (Und das ist auch gut so!!)
Aktuell habe ich 186.34 installiert, ich starte aber gerne einen Veruch mit 260.99

Der aktuellste Chipsatztreiber für XP ist der 15.45 ... dieser ist bereits bei mir installiert.


----------



## mattinator (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde erstmal den letzten 19x-er Treiber versuchen (NVIDIA DRIVERS 197.45 WHQL). Die 200-er Serie ist hauptsächlich für die neueren Karten optimiert. Bei NVIDIA gibt es zu jedem Treiber die Release Notes, für den 197.45 z.B. hier: http://de.download.nvidia.com/Windows/197.45/197.45_WinXP_Desktop_Release_Notes.pdf. Evtl. findest Du da einen Hinweis auf Dein Problem. Außerdem würde ich mal die Energieoptionen der Windows-Systemsteuerung prüfen und das Ausschalten des Bildschirms deaktivieren, falls gesetzt.


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht ist auch das kabel schuld ?


----------



## Hansaplast (31. Dezember 2010)

Am Samsung auch schön den Eingang *HDMI1/DVI* benutzt
und dessen Namen auf* DVI PC* umgestellt ?


----------



## Aquadukt (4. Januar 2011)

Inzwischen habe ich meinen PC mit den neuen Treibern testen können und das Problem ist bis jetzt nicht wieder aufgetreten. Ich vermute mal, dass war hierfür die Lösung 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit noch ein anderes Problem mit meinem HTPC + TV (Das besteht aber schon immer und ist nicht neu):

Der TV erkennt über HDMI kein Bild/Signal wenn der PC hochgefahren wurde bevor der TV an gemacht wird. Ist erst der TV an und danach wird der PC eingeschalten gehts.



Hansaplast schrieb:


> Am Samsung auch schön den Eingang *HDMI1/DVI* benutzt
> und dessen Namen auf* DVI PC* umgestellt ?



Das dachte ich zu erst auch mal. Es ist aber egal welchen HDMI Eingang ich verwende, es geht immer gleich gut/schlecht. Und eine spezielle Einstellung wo ich den Eingang auf "DVI PC" stelle gibt es (bei mir) nicht. Es besteht lediglich die Möglichkeit "PC" als Namen zuzuweisen. Die Einstellung zeigt aber keinerlei Effekt (was mich zugegeben auch gewundert hätte - Es ist ja nur der Name für den Eingang?!?)


----------



## Aquadukt (5. Januar 2011)

Aquadukt schrieb:


> Der TV erkennt über HDMI kein Bild/Signal wenn der PC hochgefahren wurde bevor der TV an gemacht wird. Ist erst der TV an und danach wird der PC eingeschalten gehts.



Ich habe hier gerade die interessante entdeckung gemacht, dass dieses Problem scheinbar nur über ein "echtes" HDMI Kabel auftritt welches sowohl im PC als auch im TV in der HDMI Buchse steckt.

Ich habe eben ein DVI-HDMI Kabel probiert welches am PC über DVI angesteckt ist und am TV im HDMI (Port 2 - Wichtig, alle anderen gehen nicht!) steckt. Nun scheints zu gehen...


----------

